# River Treasure



## barry (May 6, 2004)

Many of you probably saw this on MSN yesterday. Story of a wealthy treasure hunter who buried a treasure box with gold to get people out and looking for it. Maybe also he was hoping to sell a few more of his books. He wrote a poem with 9 clues in it that seemed, to me, to refer to a trail (wise trail or blaze trail?) in a river trip/canyon. Given that the "put-in" is below "browns home" (browns park?) and where "warm waters halt" (flaming gorge dam perhaps)....I wondered about lodore canyon. Maybe you buzzards have some better ideas and we can all share the loot. That's as far as I got. 

ww.oldsantafetradingco.com/the-thrill-resource-page



*The Poem*

This poem written by Forrest Fenn contains nine clues that if followed precisely, will lead to the end of his rainbow and the treasure. Happy Hunting!
_As I have gone alone in there
And with my treasures bold,
I can keep my secret where,
And hint of riches new and old._
_Begin it where warm waters halt
And take it in the canyon down,
Not far, but too far to walk.
Put in below the home of Brown._
_From there it's no place for the meek,
The end is ever drawing nigh;
There'll be no paddle up your creek,
Just heavy loads and water high._
_If you've been wise and found the blaze,
Look quickly down, your quest to cease,
But tarry scant with marvel gaze,
Just take the chest and go in peace._
_So why is it that I must go
And leave my trove for all to seek?
The answer I already know,
I've done it tired, and now I'm weak._
_So hear me all and listen good,
Your effort will be worth the cold.
If you are brave and in the wood
I give you title to the gold._


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

barry said:


> _As I have gone alone in there
> And with my treasures bold,
> I can keep my secret where,
> And hint of riches new and old._
> ...


I'm thinking it could be under water up a side stream.
Wood Creek is the side stream.
8 river miles downstream from Kortes Dam. Over 1/2 open country with no road.

In the very brief arm of Wood Creek, (42.261480°, -106.904689°), that goes up from the North Platte River or higher up.

The home of Brown could be brown trout spawning habitat.

I can't figure:
"Just heavy loads and water high"
Water high could be the Pathfinder Reservoir full ??
No idea on heavy loads.

========

Or some other wood creek with brown trout that's below a dam.

If this works I wanna beer.


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

I read that too and I was thinking about possible ideas a little closer to Santa Fe (where Fenn is from)

_Begin it where warm waters halt
And take it in the canyon down,
Not far, but too far to walk.
Put in below the home of Brown._
The Rio Chama in NM just below the El Vado Reservoir which is know for "Brown" trout. Pretty much any reservoir fits the bill to me for "where warm waters halt"

_There'll be no paddle up your creek,
Just heavy loads and water high._
Then, 3 miles down from the dam ("Not far, but too far to walk") is the Rio Nutrias which is a creek known for beaver dams. So no paddling up stream but it may be a little stretch for "water high"

From there I think you're looking for a cave where a trail blaze would remain for a long time.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

pilom said:


> known for beaver dams.


*"in the wood"*?


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

MT4Runner said:


> *"in the wood"*?


pilom

You got any brown trout living beside beaver in harmony in those parts?

Could it be in a beaver dam?


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

Never been down there, but my understanding was that the fish were in the Reservoir upstream and the beavers were on a tributary to the flow below the dam. 

But basically I'm just an armchair treasure hunter using the power of the internet which has a habit of being wrong.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

*A new Clue*

Its in New Mexico says Today Show Matt Lauer.

Google

Treasure is hidden *higher than 5,000 ft above sea level*.

*"Mr. Fenn will be giving us a New Clue every month."*
Brouhahahahaha

I'm thinking Mr. Fenn is sneaky.
That the wood doesn't mean in a forest or even on the _wood_ river.
But perhaps the Rio de los Pinos. 

Mr. Fenn miss-spoke and started to say 7,000 feet.
That number 7 ...............


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Of course, New Mexico is Colorado-esq areas with a bunch of sand in-between.

5,000 feet doesn't really narrow things down all that much.

http://www.netstate.com/states/geography/mapcom/nm_mapscom.htm


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

Old thread, new info. The treasure was found in Wyoming but they're not saying exactly where. Interesting story with lawsuits, treasure and collusion.









The Man Who Found Forrest Fenn's Treasure


The decade-long hunt captured the world's attention, but when it finally ended in June, everyone still wanted to know: Who had solved the mystery? This week, as legal proceedings threaten his anonymity, a 32-year-old medical student is ready to go on the record.




www.outsideonline.com


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm bumping this because I don't think many saw this. I thought the MB crowd could figure out the location now.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Lawsuits? Asshats.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I thought this thread was going to be about those guys that dive below rapids with scuba gear and collect all our lost booty.


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

Wimps, they should be diving in the rapids for the good stuff.


----------

